
Pipes: A Spiritual Successor to Yahoo Pipes - smacktoward
https://www.pipes.digital/
======
Vijiaajith
nice one [https://www.wikitechy.com/interview-
questions/aptitude/permu...](https://www.wikitechy.com/interview-
questions/aptitude/permutation-and-combination/how-many-groups-of-6-persons-
can-be-formed)

[https://www.wikitechy.com/tutorials/oracle/oracle-
delete](https://www.wikitechy.com/tutorials/oracle/oracle-delete)

[https://www.wikitechy.com/interview-
questions/aptitude/time-...](https://www.wikitechy.com/interview-
questions/aptitude/time-and-work/a-alone-can-do-1-4-of-the-work-in-2-days)

[https://www.wikitechy.com/technology/chrome-flags-
complete-g...](https://www.wikitechy.com/technology/chrome-flags-complete-
guide-enhance-browsing-experience/)

[https://www.wikitechy.com/interview-
questions/programming/re...](https://www.wikitechy.com/interview-
questions/programming/recursion-and-
iteration/integer-a-40-b-35-c-20-d-10-comment-about-the-output-of-the-
following-two-statements)

[https://www.wikitechy.com/tutorials/apache-pig/apache-pig-
su...](https://www.wikitechy.com/tutorials/apache-pig/apache-pig-subtract-
function)

[https://www.wikitechy.com/errors-and-fixes/csharp/xml-
serial...](https://www.wikitechy.com/errors-and-fixes/csharp/xml-serializer-
there-was-an-error-reflecting-type)

[https://www.wikitechy.com/interview-
questions/aptitude/simpl...](https://www.wikitechy.com/interview-
questions/aptitude/simple-interest/if-the-simple-interest-on-a-certain-sum-of-
money)

[https://www.wikitechy.com/interview-
questions/aptitude/compo...](https://www.wikitechy.com/interview-
questions/aptitude/compound-interest/rs-5887-is-divided-between-shyam-and-ram)

[https://www.wikitechy.com/letters/tag/specimen-
presentation-...](https://www.wikitechy.com/letters/tag/specimen-presentation-
of-letters-issued-by-company/)

